# Anki Overdrive



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

This may be sacrilege here at Slot Car Discussion but I'm a forever member and have to ask if anyone has given this a test drive. I am an Aurora fan through and through and I don't think this new Anki racing system can be really good but the You Tube videos are pretty convincing and the big mega layout is huge and slips together really fast and easy.


I was thinking of buying this and laying it out on top of my 8x8 Hot Tub cover. Racing outdoors is something I could never do with my AFX track. Is this as cool as it seems or are their drawbacks?


I will wait for answers before making a purchase. Thank you in advance to any real life experienced users of this track.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've read about it, and read about it, and I'm not buying it.....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thank you Sir for all the answers I hoped for. My concern was, Is this kid fun or adult party fun? How long the cars could race without a charge. Is the cars drivable? The video shows the operators turning their tablets/phones like steering wheel. You've answered my questions mostly and I believe I'll give this a try. 


We don't have kids. I wouldn't let kids crash my slotcars or handle my trains. Or even play my pinball for that matter. We are adults who like to play and drink and gamble. I think this will be great back patio fun. I'll need enough track for the 8x8 hot tub cover and possibly 8 cars to have continuous fun in the space I have in mind. That's what I gather from your reply, SCD. Thank you very much. Any other input greatly appreciated


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> I've read about it, and read about it, and I'm not buying it.....


Hey,
I'm Old, Senile, & Tech.-Impaired.... plus u need one of them tha'r " Smart-Phones". to operate this system..
same w/ AFX Animated Virtual-Pit-Stop.. looks lovely.. BUT You NEED a High-Tech phone , I-Pad, Yadda.........:drunk:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :freak:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I have no knowledge of the Anki O/D, so I'm asking what may be
silly questions ( not my 1st time :smile2: )...

Could you paint*/*chalk a course on... say, a garage floor?... Or set-up
*pylons* (like we did for 1:1 Auto-X in the '70s), to lay-out a course?...

Or, is the track a *must-have*?...

About 1/43 scale cars?...

John
.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

slotcardan said:


> ...as example the last time my cousin played anki overdrive with me(he is 7 years old) he was having a bad time with his apple phone it kept disconnecting from the wifi during game play and thus in the middle of a race he would exit out of the race and it drained his battery fast. so he said. Danny next time i want to play with the track with the guns(he means my old tyco sound slot car nascar set with pitstops) because i don't have to have a phone and the battery lasts forever(meaning it is plugged in the wall, LOL) so i said sure no problem next time no anki just the slot cars  ...


Thanks for all the great info, Dan... Maybe one day, there'll be a way to *print* a
course on a big tarp that can be roller-out on a basement or garage floor...

And the quote above from your post, made the read most enjoyable... :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

John
.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey,
> I'm Old, Senile, & Tech.-Impaired.... plus u need one of them tha'r " Smart-Phones". to operate this system..
> same w/ AFX Animated Virtual-Pit-Stop.. looks lovely.. BUT You NEED a High-Tech phone , I-Pad, Yadda.........:drunk:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile) 123 :freak:



Having a smart phone or tablet is not an issue......What it looks like to me is a video game on the floor. I'd like it for racing not getting more weapons. I'd like to be able to mod the cars not the app.


----------

